# Faulty bathroom door lock - Help



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

HI DOES ANY ONE OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT DOOR LOCK FOR MY AUTOCRUISE STARSPIRIT 2005. IT HAS A CHROME BUTTON PRESS OUTER FITTING WITH A METAL ROD CONNECTOR THROUGH TO THE INNER LOCKING UNIT WHICH IS MADE OF BROWN PLASTIC WHICH IS PULL OPERATED AND THERE ARE TWO ROD CONNECTORS TOP AND BOTTOM WHICH TURN PLASTIC TYPE HOOKS ONTO THE FRAME TO CLOSE THE DOOR TIGHT. I HAVE NOT TAKEN THE FITTING OFF YET MAYBE IT CAN BE REPAIRED. MY GRAND SON GOT LOCKED IN THE TOILET LAST WEEK FOR 30 MINS EVENTUALLY BY REPEATED BANGING OF THE DOOR THE CATCH RELEASED ITSELF IT SEEMS TO BE SPRING LOADED AND THIS DOES FEEL A BIT IFFY!! THANKS.STEVE.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mine is a little different but failed in a similar way. The bit that goes inside the door had failed. They are a standard door latch mechanism available from Homebase, B and Q etc for less than a fiver.
Just remove the handle
remove the rod
unscrew two wood screws by the latch
withdraw latch mechanism and replace

Bob


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try these people http://www.waudbys.co.uk/ or most caravan motor home dealer with a parts department fitted to most makes of vans.

Try taking it apart might need cleaning. Un screws for within the bathroom. not difficult.

Andy


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*DOOR LOCK*

THANKS I SHALL HOT FOOT IT OFF TO B&Q ETC I AM DUE FOR MY SUBS RENEWEL THIS ADVICE HAS PROBABL COVERED THE COST OF IT MANY THANKS


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: DOOR LOCK*



pipsqueak55 said:


> THANKS I SHALL HOT FOOT IT OFF TO B&Q ETC I AM DUE FOR MY SUBS RENEWEL THIS ADVICE HAS PROBABL COVERED THE COST OF IT MANY THANKS


take the old one out first. You'll need to measure it as there are two sizes at B and Q (think its 50mm deep or 70mm deep)


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

your lucky, our starspirit does not have the luxury of a lock, we just sing.
tomnjune


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There

Your fitting sounds like mine. I've just had a look and you can unscrew the silver knob from the outside of the door and the brown plastic knob from the inside. This exposes the "innards" - have a dekko at the mechanism - a drop or two of oil or WD40 squirted in could fix the problem.

If you get stuck the company below might help.

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/index.htm

Good luck

David


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

pipsqueak55,
You may have noticed that a mod has rewritten your thread title.

It's considered to be 'shouting' if you use capitals. :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

pipsqueak55 said:


> HI DOES ANY ONE OUT THERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A REPLACEMENT DOOR LOCK FOR MY AUTOCRUISE STARSPIRIT 2005. IT HAS A CHROME BUTTON PRESS OUTER FITTING WITH A METAL ROD CONNECTOR THROUGH TO THE INNER LOCKING UNIT WHICH IS MADE OF BROWN PLASTIC WHICH IS PULL OPERATED AND THERE ARE TWO ROD CONNECTORS TOP AND BOTTOM WHICH TURN PLASTIC TYPE HOOKS ONTO THE FRAME TO CLOSE THE DOOR TIGHT. I HAVE NOT TAKEN THE FITTING OFF YET MAYBE IT CAN BE REPAIRED. MY GRAND SON GOT LOCKED IN THE TOILET LAST WEEK FOR 30 MINS EVENTUALLY BY REPEATED BANGING OF THE DOOR THE CATCH RELEASED ITSELF IT SEEMS TO BE SPRING LOADED AND THIS DOES FEEL A BIT IFFY!! THANKS.STEVE.


Hi Steve

I hope you don't mind me telling you but in forum etiquette posting in CAPITAL LETTERS is normally seen as shouting.

From a practical point of view, posts in CAPITALS are more difficult to read and therefore as requests they get read less and are therefore likely to get fewer replies.

Glad you got the information you needed on this occasion.


----------



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

*sorry for shouting*

apologies to all out there for the shouting i am a novice and welsh!!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: DOOR LOCK*



pipsqueak55 said:


> THANKS I SHALL HOT FOOT IT OFF TO B&Q ETC I AM DUE FOR MY SUBS RENEWEL THIS ADVICE HAS PROBABL COVERED THE COST OF IT MANY THANKS


Hi Pipsqueak,

From your description it sounds like a caravan/motorhome type fitting and not the sort you'd get at B&Q.

We had what sounds like the same thing fitted to an Autosleeper. When you open it the centre catch releases and also the bars rotate and release the top and bottom catches.

We had exactly the same problem. Getting in was no problem but getting out could be difficult. The reason with ours was that the catches were adjusted fairly tightly to stop the door from rattling when on the move. When you open the door from the outside by pressing the knob this had the effect of taking the pressure off the catches and they would release. From the inside you have to let the knob go to get the catches to release but by doing that you can't take the weight off the catches and they tend to stick (are you following this!!!!!). You could prove this by getting someone to put a little pressure on the door from the outside whilst someone inside unlocks the door.

I solved the problem by fitting a door handle to the inside of the door. By pulling the handle I was able to take the pressure off the catches to lock/unlock them. It was a two handed job to get out but we soon got used to that.

Other option is to adjust the catches so there is a bit more slack in them, but be prepared for rattles!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: sorry for shouting*



pipsqueak55 said:


> apologies to all out there for the shouting i am a novice and welsh!!


Know what you mean. :roll:

My wife is Welsh, and she talks to me in capitals all the time!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are Welsh you don`t need a lock on the lavvy door. Just sit and sing :lol: :lol: 
I thought you were shouting to attarct our attention. The kind Gillian also put me right. Love her penguins.

dave p


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Faulty Bathroom Door Lock*

We had a similar problem on our 2003 Autocruise Starspirit.
Could not get the door to open. Rang the dealer who said it was probably the shower hose caught around the spindle. Their solution was to "climb up on the roof, prise open the roof light then lean in and try and release the hose".
"Blow that for a game off..." I thought. I unscrewed the knob and yanked on the spindle with a pair of pliers. The door opened.
I sat on the toilet and pondered. The problem was that the bottom hook was catching on the screws holding the metal latching piece. I filed down the screw heads and greased with some Vaseline. No more problems- but I keep the pliers hand just in case of getting caught short.


----------

